# 4 Months | 100,000 Sales | $50,000 | and Advice



## I Give Up (Jan 27, 2014)

{Moving}


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I'm so happy you've had such wonderful success so far!


----------



## Paranormal Piper (Sep 24, 2012)

Viola Rivard said:


> I don't really have a science to writing hooks. What I do have, is what I call my Scorpion Move. Remember Scorpion from Mortal Kombat? He's a resurrected ninja who wields a Kunai-tipped rope, which he uses to impale his victims in the chest. This move is followed by him shouting "Get over here!" and then dragging the victim to him so that he can punch her in the face.
> 
> Well, writing hooks is kind of like that. Sort of.
> 
> Just when your reader is starting to get bored, you need to have your Kunai-tipped rope ready. Impale them with a twist, a revelation, something they weren't expecting or something they've been anticipating. Remember, most readers consider the end of a chapter to be the ideal stopping point, so make sure you have a "Get over here!" moment waiting, so they can't resist letting you drag them into the next chapter.


Best description of hooks that I've ever read


----------



## D.D.Parker (May 31, 2014)

Thank you so much for this, Viola! As I hit publish yesterday on my debut work, I have to say I got a little worried, but seeing your success is such an inspiration and these posts are invaluable, so thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey there Viola,

I enjoyed reading your post!   

~~~

I'm happy with my self-publishing journey so far.  My second book will be out at the end of this month, the third next month, the fourth the month after that . . . 

I expect more and more sales as my journey continues.

I'm loving every second of it, and I have zero complaints so far!

~~~

Congratulations on your success!  Your $950,000 away from $1 million, and you'll be there before you know it if you just keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## Ceinwen (Feb 25, 2014)

Amazing work Viola, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Thank you, Viola!


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for being open with your methods of success. Congrats on getting so far in so little time.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Viola, extremely generous, informative and inspirational as usual.

I'm so proud of you!


----------



## Authorius (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you, Viola, for posting this. I appreciate you sharing all this information with us. I'm definitely going to be watching your climb, and taking notes. I think you're right, the hooks really are key with the serials. There just aren't enough books nowadays that really _make_ you want to turn the page. I'm still working on the hooks, myself.

Congrats on book 8, and on publishing so consistently!


----------



## Josey Alden (Aug 6, 2013)

D.D.Parker said:


> Thank you so much for this, Viola! As I hit publish yesterday on my debut work, I have to say I got a little worried, but seeing your success is such an inspiration and these posts are invaluable, so thank you!


Thank you for the advice, Viola!

D.D., I bought your book. It looks awesome!


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Congrats, you're definitely an inspiration with your output. You're very generous with all your info, here's to your next 100K sales  

Also, lol on the hook description, I used to play that game with my son. (bad mom alert?)


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Viola Rivard said:


> As I tell inquiring minds all the time, I didn't invest in marketing or promos to get my books out there. To date, I've spent a grand total of $5 on advertising. Nope, that's not missing any zeros. There are a lot of things you can do, besides marketing, to set your books up for success.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I'm skeptical of anyone who says "If you do these things, you will make money" usually while holding the information ransom for a nominal fee. I'm not asking for any of your money, and I don't stand to gain anything by telling you this. If you do these things, you will make money in self-publishing. I'm not an isolated case. There are other people who have followed this advice and been successful because of it.


Can you reiterate what you did without paying for advertising?


----------



## pauldude000 (May 22, 2013)

You stated that description is your problem. Unfortunately description comes natural to me, but unless you wish your writing to be boring you need to temper the physical aspects with the environmental aspects that you call 'feel'.

For instance:

Jim looked at the cylindrical silvery metal storage container with two or three indented ribs running around the circumference and a colorful label describing the peaches sealed inside. (BORING)

With 'feel':

The heavy weight of the slick, glittering can of peaches pulled at Jim's arm. (Better)

With Both: 

The heavy weight of the large steel can dragged at his arm. The glittering contrast of the silver can emphasized the yellow, peach covered label. Jim smiled, thinking of how the peaches inside would taste, sweet, the thick syrup coating the moist sweet slices. (What do you think?)

I think you are right that a combination of the styles draws a reader into the story with the greatest pull or hook. It can be overused as well. 

My problem is description. Sometimes I overuse it. I think in a rigidly logical manner and I have to switch mental gears to speak or think emotionally.


By the way, congratulation on your sales. I hope you do even better in the future.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2014)

KJCOLT said:


> Can you reiterate what you did without paying for advertising?


Viola's first book is permafree.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Viola Rivard said:


> LL Akers once said she wanted to wrap me up in bubble wrap and hide me away, I think in her basement or something. So that's not weird at all.


I did say that... In a different place, which you later saw...THAT wasn't s'posed to happen, lol. However, I stand by those words still today...I'm old enough to be your mom too, and I hope no one ever takes a dig at that sweet soul of yours. You deserve your success and the fact that you still wear it so humble makes me now want to double-bubble-wrap you up


----------



## D.D.Parker (May 31, 2014)

Josey Alden said:


> Thank you for the advice, Viola!
> 
> D.D., I bought your book. It looks awesome!


Aww thanks so much!! I just picked up a copy of All Shook Up! I'm looking forward to reading it tonight


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats on your success, Viola!  Glad to see your hard work is paying off for you!  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Joliedupre said:


> Viola's first book is permafree.


Sure, but I'm curious about anything else she's done.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Congratulations! So impressed and happy for your success.


----------



## AnyaWrites (May 16, 2014)

Holy Cannoli! Way to go! I just picked up your first book, and I can't wait to read it.
Thanks for update and advice!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

Congrats on your quick success, Viola!

I just love seeing posts like these that help in a meaningful way with clearly laid out advice that anyone can follow. This is part of what makes Kboards such a great place.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Wonderful advice. Thank you.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Terrific post--and doubly terrific that you took the time to share your success in such a meaningful way. Thank you! And here's to your continued success. 

Every successful self-published writer is a win for all of us.


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks so much for this post. And thank you also for proving that paranormal romance isn't dead, which is something I think many paranormal-loving authors have heard a lot lately (I know I have).


----------



## AssanaBanana (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm inspired, awed, and also a little envious. We started self-publishing pretty close together (I started at the end of January). I chose a topic that I, personally, thought I would like to read (dragon shifter erotica) and I am happy with my success so far. Happy enough with both the story and my sales to keep writing it and not get sucked into the idea of writing for the masses just for the sake of making more sales. 

I think one of the most important things to remember is that you need to love what you write. It'll show if you're just going through the motions. It'll especially show if you don't do the bare minimum, like you said, of getting a decent cover and proofreader. 

My biggest milestone lately wasn't 100,000 sales, but merely learning I was in the positive on my publishing expenses vs. royalties earned (those expenses being cover design and editing). For the eight titles I have out now, that added up, but I get compliments on my covers all the time and still earn new mailing list subscribers on a weekly basis. Knowing my writing had actually paid for itself finally was a huge deal for me. And it's only going to go up from here.

I broke 2000 total paid sales this month, which I consider a fantastic success for being just shy of five months into the endeavor. It's enough for me to be hooked on the process and strive for more. It's my personal Skinner Box. I mash the keys and the royalties fall out. 

This is not something I'd have expected to happen a year ago, but I love it so far, and I love hearing about other people who are doing what I'm doing, but with even more success. It's very validating. 

Thank you for sharing your success


----------



## Eric Guindon (Jan 6, 2014)

Congratulations and well said! Thanks for sharing what you've learned.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your insight, Viola. I love how you describe hooking the reader. Very true!


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

Viola Rivard said:


> LL Akers once said she wanted to wrap me up in bubble wrap and hide me away, I think in her basement or something. So that's not weird at all.


Have you read her books? She might not be kidding.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

vmblack said:


> Have you read her books? She might not be kidding.


I don't have a basement


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

KJCOLT said:


> Can you reiterate what you did without paying for advertising?


DON'T push the button on permafree too soon! If you permafree late enough, you don't have to goose it with as many ads.

I'm finding that releasing once every 3 weeks is often enough for a serial to make advertising unneeded. Once a month is too long.

For novels, it's probably different.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

L.L. Akers said:


> I don't have a basement


----------



## CristinaRayne (Apr 17, 2014)

Just a quick congrats on 100,000 paid sales!


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

Excellent - and your threads are driven towards education, which I love.  Genuinely giving of your time and knowledge. 

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2014)

Andie said:


> Thanks so much for this post. And thank you also for proving that paranormal romance isn't dead, which is something I think many paranormal-loving authors have heard a lot lately (I know I have).


Pay no attention to the "this genre is dead" statements.



JessePearle said:


> I broke 2000 total paid sales this month, which I consider a fantastic success for being just shy of five months into the endeavor. It's enough for me to be hooked on the process and strive for more. It's my personal Skinner Box. I mash the keys and the royalties fall out.


Congratulations! 

Christina Rayne, your covers are exquisite!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Great insight and advice. Sensory impressions bring scenes to life.  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Irisdeorre (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you for such a positive and inspiring post! You have really encouraged me to do better. Bless you!


----------



## Charmaine (Jul 20, 2012)

KJCOLT said:


> Can you reiterate what you did without paying for advertising?


Here KJ, This is Viola's Aspiring Authors thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,182600.0.html
It has all the information on how she started and everything 

Here's The Serialized Romance thread, for a more in-depth look at sales figures, price, rank, audience, etc
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,184087.0.html

Thanks for your posts Viola!


----------



## DaniO (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing and congratulations on your fantastic sales, Viola. I'd definitely be interested in hearing more on your take on hooks when you get time


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

L.L. Akers said:


> I did say that... In a different place, which you later saw...THAT wasn't s'posed to happen, lol. However, I stand by those words still today...I'm old enough to be your mom too, and I hope no one ever takes a dig at that sweet soul of yours. You deserve your success and the fact that you still wear it so humble makes me now want to double-bubble-wrap you up


LOVE this.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Great post, Viola. Thanks, and congratulations on your well-deserved success!


----------



## bluwulf (Feb 1, 2014)

Congratulations!  I suck at descriptions to - I"m trying to follow what you do.  I was convinced about two months ago that you will be the next H.M. Ward.  

You totally deserve this success!  Thanks for this thread.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> DON'T push the button on permafree too soon! If you permafree late enough, you don't have to goose it with as many ads.


THIS! I made a mistake and went permafree before my third in series went out. (Actually, I'd been told it would take two months--it took days for mine).

Thanks, Viola for sharing your thoughts. Even for authors who aren't interested in following the market (hey, I've got a day job that I like well enough and pays just fine!) there should ALWAYS be hooks in writing. And also, it's good for those of us who don't follow the market, to keep our expectations in line with reality.


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd love to know more about your writing process and speed.  Outline or no outline? What time of the day to do you start writing? How many words/chapters per day? Do you rewrite 4 million times before it goes to your editor?  etc.


----------



## CristinaRayne (Apr 17, 2014)

Joliedupre said:


> Christina Rayne, your covers are exquisite!


Thanks!


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

The key to fast permafree is getting it on Google Play!  I, too, was scared of not going permafree when I wanted because of the horror stories.  Put it on Google Play for free, and Amazon's algorithms will pick it up without it ever being reported.


----------



## ElleT (Feb 2, 2014)

Viola can write. And she does it very well. Well enough to be engaging and keep a reader (this reader) invested and interested in what happens next. That's good stuff.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Viola, many thanks for another fabulous thread. 

And JessePearle, mmmm, dragons. I'm off to check your books out next. Ever since Sean Connery and Dennis Quaid in Dragonheart, I looooove me some dragon.


----------



## SA_Archer (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! And congrats on the sales!


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

vmblack said:


> DON'T push the button on permafree too soon! If you permafree late enough, you don't have to goose it with as many ads.


Wait - what's wrong with going permafree right away? Doesn't it start the free downloads and prep people to anticipate your second installment? If you leave it at $0.99, doesn't it just get ignored?


----------



## tm3912 (Jun 4, 2014)

Some of the best advice I've read. Congrats on your success, I'm very jealous! 

I have to ask a question, its the old cop in me and the need to have things be clear. LOL. You said this is the 4 month anniversary of your first release. Yet you just finished your 8th book? Have you not published the others yet? (good for you you're sitting on a gold mine)  And your first book is permafree (someone wrote that I didn't check.) It's really more of a marketing strategy thing I guess. I would love to copy or at least study your success. (also i only read the first page here so if someone else all ready asked this sorry.


----------



## I Give Up (Jan 27, 2014)

{Moving}


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

thanks for sharing


----------



## tm3912 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks. Again congrats on your success. I would never have thought of your strategy for writing (6 chapters or so make up a book then the next 6 chapters are a new book) It obviously has been a success for you. Way to think out of the box.  Again, jealous! LOL.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

pwtucker said:


> Wait - what's wrong with going permafree right away? Doesn't it start the free downloads and prep people to anticipate your second installment? If you leave it at $0.99, doesn't it just get ignored?


Nope! You lose a big hunk of readers who'd otherwise buy through.

(I learned the hard way!)


----------



## Authorius (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone, for bringing up the permafree.  I'm not terribly familiar with the ins and outs of permafree, and I assumed everyone just went permafree right away.  So glad to know to avoid this mistake, ahead of time.  Still not sure if I'll do permafree, but I'm considering it.  And now, if I do, I'll wait until I have book 3 out.


----------



## Keith Rowland (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts, it's great to get others opinions and how to go about things. Keep up the great work.


----------



## AssanaBanana (Feb 1, 2014)

Jamie Klaire said:


> Viola, many thanks for another fabulous thread.
> 
> And JessePearle, mmmm, dragons. I'm off to check your books out next. Ever since Sean Connery and Dennis Quaid in Dragonheart, I looooove me some dragon.


Ooh, yeah, I remember that one  (Even my contemporary stuff requires a dragon somewhere in it... It's sort of my personal little Easter Egg I throw in to entertain myself.)


----------



## Michelle Mulford (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks, Viola, yet another great thread. I do wonder about choosing a genre to write in. I love high-fantasy romance, but almost no one writes it. So does that mean there's no market? How do I tell what's popular enough to sustain a career?

I enjoy romantic elements, but I find most PNR overbearing and lacking in worldbuilding. Most UF romances follow tropes I hate. So I feel like all my ideas are already barring me from writing in the most popular genres. 

I'm slow enough as a writer at the moment that I want a solid first series. Once I can increase my speed and production schedule, I can make time for my dream books. 

I appreciate any advice people might have. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## AssanaBanana (Feb 1, 2014)

Authorius said:


> Thanks everyone, for bringing up the permafree. I'm not terribly familiar with the ins and outs of permafree, and I assumed everyone just went permafree right away. So glad to know to avoid this mistake, ahead of time. Still not sure if I'll do permafree, but I'm considering it. And now, if I do, I'll wait until I have book 3 out.


Just to corroborate, I did the exactly that... when Book 3 was out, I dropped Book 1 to permafree. Then when Book 4 was out, Book 2 got discounted to $0.99. Book 2 is my biggest seller of all the titles in the series. It sells nowhere near the volume as Viola's (wolves are sexier than dragons for most, I suppose... people are crazy, if you ask me ) but my conversion rate between the free and the paid titles (1-2) is over 10%, and between the other installments is even higher than that.


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

Jamie Klaire said:


> Viola, many thanks for another fabulous thread.
> 
> And JessePearle, mmmm, dragons. I'm off to check your books out next. Ever since Sean Connery and Dennis Quaid in Dragonheart, I looooove me some dragon.


I have a *huge* crush on Jesse's dragons. Or maybe 'crush' isn't the completely correct word here...


----------



## AssanaBanana (Feb 1, 2014)

NAsh said:


> I have a *huge* crush on Jesse's dragons. Or maybe 'crush' isn't the completely correct word here...


Lust-crazed stupor?


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations on your milestone, Viola! Awesome post too.


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation, and congrats Viola on your milestones. Can't wait to see how things develop for you down the road!


----------



## jimbro (Jan 10, 2014)

Charmaine said:


> Here KJ, This is Viola's Aspiring Authors thread:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,182600.0.html
> It has all the information on how she started and everything


In that first thread from Viola, she mentioned being inspired by Matthew's 100 titles post. In this post from Viola, she seems a bit concerned some might be discouraged by her success. I don't think so. I believe most of us are as inspired by her success as she was by K Mathew's. If one person can succeed, we all have a shot.
If a couple of Ohio bicycle mechanics can design, build and fly the first airplane, we should be able to write and sell a few books.


----------



## AssanaBanana (Feb 1, 2014)

Viola Rivard said:


> @Jesse, Personally, I find dragons to be far sexier than werewolves. My high fantasy e-rom idea is dragon shifters. I'll probably write it eventually, if only to satisfy my muse.


Feel free to take your time with that... 

Admittedly, mine are kinda far from romance. There's a love story in there somewhere but since it's erotica I tend to focus more on the sexytimes than the love stuff. It was a deliberate choice (and one of the reasons I have two pen names).



jimbro said:


> In that first thread from Viola, she mentioned being inspired by Matthew's 100 titles post. In this post from Viola, she seems a bit concerned some might be discouraged by her success. I don't think so. I believe most of us are as inspired by her success as she was by K Mathew's. If one person can succeed, we all have a shot.
> If a couple of Ohio bicycle mechanics can design, build and fly the first airplane, we should be able to write and sell a few books.


K Mathews was one of my early inspirations, too. I still refer to her thread regularly and have bookmarked Viola's, too. It's overwhelming to see how much success some have gotten. I understand the tendency to feel discouraged in light of such blinding success, but it just shows me what is possible. If I have even half the success as either of them, that's still pretty damn incredible.


----------



## Michelle Mulford (Aug 14, 2013)

Viola Rivard said:


> @Jesse, Personally, I find dragons to be far sexier than werewolves. My high fantasy e-rom idea is dragon shifters. I'll probably write it eventually, if only to satisfy my muse.
> 
> @Boyd, <3
> 
> @Michelle, VM did this post, which you may find useful: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,187506.msg2646184.html#msg2646184. PNR doesn' have to lack worldbuilding. Personally, I take a minimalist approach, where I make readers aware of a distinctly different universe, but dole out information about it gradually. Take a look at Nalini's Psy/Changeling series or Kresley Cole's Immortals After Dark series. Now those are prime examples of top-notch PNR worldbuilding.


Thanks again, Viola, I had not seen that thread. I will also check the series you mention. 
I agree that dragons are much sexier than werewolves!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

JessePearle said:


> It's overwhelming to see how much success some have gotten. I understand the tendency to feel discouraged in light of such blinding success, but it just shows me what is possible. If I have even half the success as either of them, that's still pretty d*mn incredible.


It think the most important thing is to keep working. When someone suddenly hits big it can feel discouraging. But there are others who have shown the slow steady build to success. That means continuing to work and believe in yourself and your stories. Viola is awesome. Her books are fun. She shares information, but she's a big time outlier. It's hard to look at an outlier and be like, "oh yeah, I can do that too." The people who built their back list over years of work are easier to emulate. Look at Tattooed Writers recent thread. That gives me a lot of inspiration as well as K Mathews threads. I feel like I can do that too because it happened slowly, over time and didn't rely on a breakout bestseller.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Boyd said:


> Viola, you are awesomesauce. The fact that I love your stories is the icing on the cake. LL, keep yer hands off, I have my own bubble wrap, thank you very much!


But my bubble wrap is to PROTECT her...yours is for...er...well, I'm not sure what you intend to do with your bubble wrap


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrats on your success. And wow for not spending anything on marketing.


----------



## Jo Clendening (Apr 9, 2011)

Viola Rivard said:


> LL Akers once said she wanted to wrap me up in bubble wrap and hide me away, I think in her basement or something. So that's not weird at all.


I remember reading that. 
Thanks for sharing your journey and keep on writing!


----------



## Marcella (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats on your success!  Thank you for being so generous with your advice.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

L.L. Akers said:


> But my bubble wrap is to PROTECT her...yours is for...er...well, I'm not sure what you intend to do with your bubble wrap


Do NOT let Boyd anywhere near bubble wrap.


----------



## pajones (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

L.L. Akers said:


> But my bubble wrap is to PROTECT her...yours is for...er...well, I'm not sure what you intend to do with your bubble wrap


I'm pretty sure transporting bubble wrap across state lines for...whatever you two miscreants have in mind..is a Federal offense.

Just sayin. Lol


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

A fine, insightful and generous post, Viola. Thanks.


----------



## markhealy (Jun 5, 2014)

Congrats, that's incredible!  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Spectacular, Viola! Congratulations!


----------



## Liz French (Apr 13, 2014)

Amazing results Viola - congratulations.

And thank you for your insightful and generous post, its very inspiring.


----------



## 58907 (Apr 3, 2012)

You're rockin' girl! Keep up the good work and great advice!


----------



## Drake (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for the great advice, and congratulations on your success!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for this useful advice - but why no signature so that we can check out your books ?


----------



## Book Master (May 3, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks for this useful advice - but why no signature so that we can check out your books ?


All you have to do is search her name under Amazon.com / books and bravo, there they are!

She has the perfect system in place to be very successful. Great Job Viola, you're on your way!

BM


----------



## NothingToSeeHere... (Jul 26, 2013)

I do not consent to the new TOS, and do not give my consent by posting and maintaining my membership here.


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

Viola's advice and mentorship has been invaluable in my journey. Listen to everything she has to say, she's 100% right. 
Before I started listening to her last month I'd never had more than 15 paid sales in a month (started in February). 
From May 15 forward I had 797 sales. 
This month I have 1530. 

Obviously it's not the runaway success hers is, but it's better than anything I could have hoped for before. She knows what she's talking about and she's a hell of a person too.


----------



## bluwulf (Feb 1, 2014)

J Ryan - I am so glad you are doing better !  I know you got really discouraged for a while there.  I read your first book and really enjoyed and I can't stop thinking about the two main characters so I guess I'm going to have to get 2 and 3!


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

bluwulf said:


> J Ryan - I am so glad you are doing better ! I know you got really discouraged for a while there. I read your first book and really enjoyed and I can't stop thinking about the two main characters so I guess I'm going to have to get 2 and 3!


Thank you! I appreciate those words!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Great advice!  It has been wonderful to see your rise.  Congrats on all your success!


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

So incredibly generous of you to post all of this. Thank you and best of luck on your continued journey! Love the Claimed Series.


----------



## JenEllision (Jan 13, 2014)

WOW! Thanks for sharing this, Viola! I published my first book last month and am working like crazy to have more stuff to put out there!


----------

